# Headaches and constipation?



## barnmomma (Jun 19, 2003)

I am seeing some references to headaches and constipation. Is there really a link between the two? I get terrible headaches, especially behind my left eye. I'm also chronically constipated, but that may change when I try some of your ideas (its time to blast it out!). I was getting migraines because I overdid the asprin and ibuprofan for headaches (watch out, some of you). So, is there a link between headaches and constipation, and WHY?


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello Barnmomma:Lately i have developed severe and somewhat frightening headaches seemingly associated with IBS constipation and/or bloating. At their worst, the headaches feel like theyre located BEHIND the eyes, but sometimes directly ABOVE them. I don't think they are migraines because theyre often on both sides and are not accompanied by nausea. Unless I'm wrong about how migraines manifest themselves....It feels as if that spastic, squeezing sensation has oddly migrated form the gut to the head..In fact, sometimes I'm not sure whether the pain is actually in the viscera or in the eye region as it seems to oscillate rapidly between the two.As for the explanation, I can only hazard to guess that somehow tension in the gut has some feedback loop to the involuntary nervous system, whereby the tension in one area of the body migrates to another. My physician suggested something along these lines by way of explanation, but im not sure i understood it.I have noticed some association between IBS and urinary urgency, or "irritable bladder". This was a hellish experience for me until it was explained to me in terms of the nervous system. I recently posted something about this elsewhwere on this BB. I mention it here by way of suggesting that tension has a way of migrating form one organ system to another. Our bodies might simply not be as compartmentalized as medical specialists often think.I find posts on this Constipation-Headache subject of interest because that's what precisely what lead me to register at this BB a few days ago. I noticed that over the past several months:1) Prior methods of coping with IBS-C, especially the use of coffee, were no longer working as well as they once did.2) Headaches often accompanied constipation/bloating.I wish I could explain the connection better. Seems the best i can do is simply note that it apparently happens. Would like to hear more about this.-Ira


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Gas can give you headaches. Atleast it does me if I control it. Maybe it is the gas part of C?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Gas can give you headaches


Gas does not give one headaches.I found one report attempting to tie headaches to constipation, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/quer...5&dopt=Abstract , but I'm skeptical there is any connection.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Ira and Barn...I am so happy that you wrote on this subject!!!Headaches are the worst part of constipation for me...by far my worst symptom, much worse than gas or bloating. When I need to go to the bathroom, I get an AWFUL headache over one eye, usually the right, but sometimes the left. These are throbbing headaches and are always immediately relieved after the stool comes out...either from going to the bathroom, enema or colonic irrigation. I wake up with these headaches every morning, they go away after I go to the bathroom...if I cannot completely evacuate (like today) I am left with the headache until some time in the afternoon. These headaches make it very hard for me to get myself to work in the morning. My constipation is always worse when I have my perios, so that week of the month is especially tough with headaches.Ira mentioned that this headache-gut thing might have something to do with the vagous nerve, Ira thanks for that info. at least I know I'm not coming out of left field with this now.Please...if anyone has these symptoms, let me know and let me know what I can do to stop this. I am pretty desperate and helpless over this...it's been going on for many years , and I would give anything to stop it.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

sounds like tension headaches from the worry/stress about being constipated..


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

it's not tension headache, it's directly caused by the stool, that i'm sure of. if anyone else experiences this, please let me know.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I know what you all mean. I get the same thing with gas or c, just above either eye, right by the browbone. I thought it was migraines since sometimes I would be nausous too. I alternate between c and d. I notice this more with c, but never really made the connection. It is nice to finally gain some insight. Maybe thats why tylenol does'nt aways work.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Gas does not give one headaches.


flux I have had times when I have controlled it and landed up with a big headache as if the gas was pushing up into my veins having no way out(remember diffusion?







) and causing pressure on the nerves. And your study did cite one case of dyspepsia causing headaches. Well my dyspepsia is my gas- maybe I haven't described my gas very well.


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi againocumenting "headaches" in the context of scientific research articles is difficult to begin with. This is further compounded by the rigorous requirements in establishing a causative connection. There are simply too many potential confounding variables.Ultimately, we are left with anecdotal reports, which is essentially what we are now doing on this Bulletin Board.Below is a link to yet another reference in the medical literature to a correlation between IBS and headaches. -Ira web page


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

...and another -Iraanotherlink to correlation between IBS and headaches


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Nicole wries:


> quotelease...if anyone has these symptoms, let me know and let me know what I can do to stop this. I am pretty desperate and helpless over this...it's been going on for many years , and I would give anything to stop it.


______________________________________Nicole:A while back these headaches of mine were less severe and less specific in location. Sometimes, they seemed associated with jaw pain. It was diagnosed as TMJ. Nowadays, the location seems to have shifted to the temples and eye area. Quite similar in location to what you, Barnmomma, and someone else describe here.I used to have a strong cup of coffee when these pains would come on. In effect, i was using coffee as an analgesic. It often seemed to help whether or not it induced a bowel movement. Other pain killers would worsen the IBS, so coffee seemed relatively benign. it might also help you a bit with the constipation. I gather your symptoms are worse in the mornings, so there's not much reason to fear it would keep you awake I'm a bit hesitant to use coffee for headaches now, as I'm considering giving up caffeine altogether.I also think there is a possibility that i've developed some degree of tolerance to caffeine. That's perhaps why it is no longer as effective for the constipation.Since you're describing something which is so disruptive to your life however, this might be worth a try.Another thing which had helped me with the TMJ-type headaches was acupuncture. The relief was quite immediate and would last for for some time, something on the order of a few weeks. Improvement with urinary urgency was somewhat more long-lasting with acupuncture than it was the TMJ headaches. Response to acupuncture is highly idiosyncratic however. But it might be worth a try in your case.It's possible that that reference to the Vagus Nerve made by my doctor was by way of explaining how IBS type symptoms manifest in different organ systems. It might *not* have been a way of explaining the headache connection per se. More on the order of how relaxation techniques work on somatic symptoms.... I was in quite a bit of distress that day.If i come up with anyhing else that seems to help, i'll let you know-Ira


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks Ira...you are so helpful!! I do drink coffee each morning, but unfortunately it doesn't help me. The headaches are really bad, so I need to take a bunch of excedrine migraine just to get my self to work. On the weekends an enema helps make the headache go away. I noticed that you live in NY, is there a dr. there that you go to that you think is good? I'm wondering because I'm in NJ. Thanks!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I read up on dyspepsia. I don't think i have dyspepsia. i got a headache a couple of times long ago before i started meds. I may have had dyspepsia then.


----------



## barnmomma (Jun 19, 2003)

Nicole, Please be careful with that excedrin. I got myself in big trouble taking them. I didn't realize it, but they were making the headaches much, much worse. Finally I saw a documentary about it, and a doctor confirmed I had to quit all asprin and ibuprofan (including the excedrin) for months. It took forever to feel a difference, but I did. At the time I was barely able to hold a part time job, and would be vomiting from the pain by the time I drove home. Now I can take some once in awhile. Another doctor suggested tylenol because it is different somehow. It doesn't work as well, and I'm careful about taking too much. --- I never exceeded the recommended dosage on any of this either, just took over too long a time period.


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Barnmomma wrote:


> quote:. I got myself in big trouble taking them. I didn't realize it, but they were making the headaches much, much worse. Finally I saw a documentary about it, and a doctor confirmed I had to quit all asprin and ibuprofan (including the excedrin) for months


Hi Barnmomma:Would you happen to recall why aspirin and ibuprofen were believed to actually cause more pain in the long run?I'm thinking that there is a phenomenon called "neuroadaptation" whereby one develops some degree of tolerance for a medicine to the point where they need increasing amounts of it to achieve the same effect. Eventually, this boils down to paradoxically bringing on the symptoms by keeping the same level of medication. For example, in the case of sleeping medication, it is advised not to stay on the same med but to keep rotating them so as to avoid building up a tolerance.I have written about my use of caffeine for both headaches and C. It occurs to me that I may have developed some sort of tolerance to the caffeine [which is a drug of sorts...]. Since I'm reluctant to keep increasing the daily amount, that one strong cup simply doesnt cut it anymore.The body had become used to a certain level of pain killer, but the level required is now an escalating one. So ironically, in order to stop this vicious cycle, one has to stop using the medicine or drug altogether. Or at least find one in a different category.I'm also curious if the reason why people seem to need to shift from one type of method for treating C to another might be the development of some form of "tolerance" to the medicine or nutritional supplement used.This is just a guess by way of comparison to other things rather than something i know about aspirin or ibuprofin. I'm curious if you remember how that documentary explained it?-Ira


----------



## barnmomma (Jun 19, 2003)

Ira, You are correct in your assessment:"I'm thinking that there is a phenomenon called "neuroadaptation" whereby one develops some degree of tolerance for a medicine to the point where they need increasing amounts of it to achieve the same effect. Eventually, this boils down to paradoxically bringing on the symptoms by keeping the same level of medication. For example, in the case of sleeping medication, it is advised not to stay on the same med but to keep rotating them so as to avoid building up a tolerance.""The body had become used to a certain level of pain killer, but the level required is now an escalating one. So ironically, in order to stop this vicious cycle, one has to stop using the medicine or drug altogether. Or at least find one in a different category." That is what the documentary said and what the doctor confirmed. I don't really understand it, but that is what happens. The pain killer causes the pain, so you are damned if you take it and feel damned if you don't. I can take tylenol because it is in a different drug category. I just don't take it all the time because I'm afraid the same thing will happen. I bet something similiar is happening with your caffeine. Periodically, I stop drinking caffeine for awhile, then when I start again I don't need as much.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

It's what they call "rebound headaches".


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

Nicole reading your post sounded exactly like me. I called them my right temple headaches. They only appeared when I was back-up or overdue for a b.m. I hated them! I have recently found citrucel and for the first time in my life the pain is gone and so is the constipation. This is the first fiber pill that has worked for me. I know now though that the headaches were directly related to constipation. I haven't had one in 2 months


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Bloaded again...thanks fir the post, it's good to hear that I'm not alone and that there is help. I just started taking Citrucel...I think it is helping but am not completely sure. How much do you take each day? I've been taking two capsules before bed. Peppermint oil capsules also seem to be helping lately. Let me know.


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

I take two pills every morning after breakfasts. I have adding a lot more water to my diet also which I know has helped the citrucel work. I also use magnesium once in a while to help but so far the citrucel has done wonders.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Anyone else on headaches and constipation? I am still trying to find out what is causing this pain over my eye that is relieved after I have a bowel movement like the others describe in this post. I am just wondering what anyone else has done to help themselves with these headaches.


----------



## Wildrose (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi All,I'll wade in here....hope you don't mind if I join you. I had blinding headaches until I had colon hydrotherapy. The therapist explained those as being from toxin buildup b/c of the c. Nausea the same reason. I had double vision and muscle weakness also. The hydrotherapy has stopped all of that. For those of you who are only somewhat c and not impacted you might try a cup or two of fenugreek tea...that might get you moving.There are other answers for pain...I did see that documentary about headaches and ibuprofen, etc. It seems it causes what they refer to as bounceback headaches that can be worse than the original pain. Try some white willow bark or other types of herbal pain killers.And then there's bloating...oh my yes...I discovered that bloat in the stomach responds nicely to a good probiotic..I take flora source...3x daily for a couple of days and then just once after I get it into the system... Intestinal bloating will usually respond to trace minerals. I use colloidal trace minerals.For severe intestinal bloating use a bifidus retention enema, it will relieve it in an hour or so. I also had to stop dairy foods altogether...even with the Lactaid they would cause me to bloat...Wishing good health and comfort to all...Wildrose


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

i'm just revisiting this. a year later, and still suffering from headaches due to C. Here is what happens:every morning, i wake up with a headache over my right eye and my head feels like it is in a fog, and i have blurry vision. as soon as i have a bowel mvmt, the head pain disappears. if i do not have a bowelmemt, the pain stays. i am wondering if anyone else experiences this. I have been to tons of doctors, and not one can explain this. i am goping to try a neurologist next. i don't believe it's from toxic buildup since the headaches go away the minute i evacuaate.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sadly,i have to vomit in the extrem case.It clear the Spasms and the head aches surprisly.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Worst,it turn out with a tooth ache eventually for me.Bacterial issue...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Wildrose,i think about trying Fenugreek...


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

nicole, are you sure you're not getting migraines? i get migraines (at least 2 or 3 times a week) and i've often wondered if they are directly connected to my ibs...i'm mostly C as well...i have meds that help reduce the pain of the migraines, but they don't always work...(cuz you haveta take them as soon as you feel the headache coming on, and usually i wake up with mine so it's already too late)...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Last nigth was painful.Head aches cause by trapped gas.Yes Flux this is a fact.Gas cause headaches and much more,especially trapped gas.I was close to make myself throw up.By many positions,i was able to releive the monster indise me.This have to stop seriously.Thanks god for my own business,thank god for the stress it bring to me.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

They are probably migraines, i get the pain over my right or left eye...and see stars, have vision problems sometimes. the main problem is that the headaches come and then leave as soon as i have a bowel mvmt. of course, it is not always easy to have a bowel movement, i often hve to take enemas. i am just wondering if anyone experiences his. i really need to know what causes it.please let me know. i would really appreciate it.


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

I have had IBS(mainly C) for about 13 years. I have also been suffering with daily headaches/migraines for about the same length of time. I have had loads of tests to find out what is causing these headaches but nothing was found. Therefore I have been taking co-codamal type painkillers for all these years. I now realise that I'm probably getting re-bound headaches. My doctors have basically left me to carry on taking all this medication for years without warning me that they can become addictive and would stop working so well. I know I should've really realised this myself before but for some reason I kept on taking it by believing that it would be worse if I didn't. I am now trying to wean myself off these pills slowly and am actually not having any worse headaches because of this, hopefully I will eventually stop taking these pills everyday. The more I've thought about it all, the more of a coincidence it seems that the headaches and IBS started roughly around the same time, although I can't remember the exact timescale. The more I've looked into IBS lately the more headaches seems to be mentioned and I'm going to try and find out as much as I can about whether they are actually linked. I do find that I have worse headaches when I've got a bad case of IBS on me and I'm constipated and bloated a lot of the time too. I do use Lavender essential oil a lot and drink Chamomile tea, both which help both conditions as they help to relax and de-stress.


----------



## GNW12 (Jul 4, 2004)

I have been having daily migraines. I asked my GI if the migraines & constipation were connected. He said they were definitely connected. It's my understanding that it all affects the central nervous system. I had a colonoscopy two days ago & I couldn't believe how great I felt for two days because of the laxative I had to take for the test. It wasn't just that I was migraine free for two days, but I didn't have the muscle weakness & fatigue that I normally have. Estroven has helped my migraines tremendously. It's OTC & who knows if there are any consequences to taking it, but it's been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yeah, i totally wouldn't be surprised if constipation triggered migraines...so many people on here seem to get them...and i didn't start getting migraines until a year or so after my ibs symptoms started......hasta be a connection...but the docs have given me no answers or help--so the suffering continues.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

One little relief is when i go cutting my hair,it reduce my head ache.Maybe an head massage can help.Also,turning the head on the left and on the rigth help the neck tension.I think i will see a neurologist to figure what happen to my body(IBS and head aches).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Wild rose,do you think Fenugreek will turn me with cramping and D?Or just help to move friendly?  I just need a little help not a violent one.


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Nicole wrote:


> quote:i'm just revisiting this. a year later, and still suffering from headaches due to C. Here is what happens:every morning, i wake up with a headache over my right eye and my head feels like it is in a fog, and i have blurry vision. as soon as i have a bowel mvmt, the head pain disappears.


Hello Nicole:Sorry that you're still suffering from this.I have pretty much the same thing. Had it for over a year now. It is relieved by a bowel movement, but since I don't often feel completely evacuated, the headaches may often return not long after.Not sure of the cause.Perhaps something along these lines: Non-productive and over-reactive persitaltic spasms in the lower GI somehow trigger spasms in the lower neck muscles and these are reflected to the frontal region. It's likely that such spasms are being triggered elsewhere as well..Possibly, the entire nervous system is tensing up, but manifests more strongly in some areas than in others? I get similar tension in the pelvic area when ther IBS acts up, but I feel it more strongly in the frontal region. I think this is a rather oversimplified version of what may be going on with the central nervous system here. I forgot exactly how my doctor tried explaining this to me last year. But it was something along those lines.I don't think these are migraines in my case, though often the pain seems localized above one or both eyes. The only reason I dont think these are migraines is that it's not accompanied by nausea. I might well be wrong about migraines. Perhaps many of them don't involve nausea. Also, I'm used to thinking of migraines as acute and clearly demarcated rather than prolonged and at times, dull achy feeling. I rarely take pain killing meds for this.In my own case, I think coffee may be playing a significant role, but perhaps this factor belongs in separate post.It's been a rather hellish year for me, so I'm guessing stress is playing a large factor here.You might wnat to look into this factor in your case as well.Wishing you relief:-Ira


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi All, I also suffer with severe headaches around my eyes when I haven't had a b/m for at least a week or so. My headaches get to the point that pain killers don't help either.







I'm sure my headaches are related to C.I'd be really grateful for any suggesions.Leanne


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

Painkillers don't often do anything for me apart from making them a little less painful and making me more able to function properely. Where migraines are concerned you may or may not have nausea. I never used to but do now. Also you can have a flashing lights sensation in front of your eyes, be sensitve to light and noise, feel a bit unbalanced. People have different symptons or none at all just the throbbing head. Some people have warnings, such as the flashing lights or vision disturbance before the head pain actually starts. What I will say is a Migraine is different to just having a bad headache. I've heard people say 'I've got a migraine' and at the same time they are drinking a glass of wine, laughing or engrossed in conversation. Migraines are very disabling and all you want to do is go in a dark room and lie down. I've always said to people that you will KNOW when you're having a migraine as it is unlike any headache that you've ever had, the pain is a very hard throbbing ache which can be all over your head but usually is worse over one eye. Cluster headaches are often mistaked for migraines, which are pretty bad too. Good way to find out the different types of headaches is to do a search over the net.


----------



## praglen (Mar 18, 2002)

Guys, listen up!I've had IBS for about 25 years, not so bad in the symptom category, compared to many IBS sufferers.But I don't care where your headaches are: frontal, under, over eyes, migraines, whatever.The explanation is simple. IBS sufferers, at least those with C, suffer backups, blockages within the digestive tract. With me it's occasionally(sometimes not for weeks or a couple of months or after a few days), but when the blockage occurs, the pressure has to go somewhere.It can go in the legs, thighs, chest, neck, or in the head: hence, headaches! I take Excedrin, but it seldom makes the headache disappear. Sometimes, a bowl movement helps, sometimes it doesn't. But taking pills shouldn't make any difference (except psychologically). Until the blockage disappears, those of us who get headaches will continue getting them. End of story.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

If I'm fighting constipation, I'm nearly always down with a headache behind one eye. When my usual C-regimen isn't enough, about the only way I can get rid of the headache pain is with an enema bag.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Victoria,Has a doctor ever been abler to explain why you get the pain behind your eyes?I had it for 5 days straight (the behind the eyes and head pain was so bad that I could barely turn my head yesterday) because I recently went off Zelnorm. I went back on a few days ago, had a very large bowel movement this morning and the headache disappeared immediately. I went into the bathroom with the worst headache I could have ever imagined and came out with not an ounce of head pain. It makes absolutely no sense, but is something suffer from almost daily. Please let me know.


----------



## Laliko (Jul 30, 2004)

This is in response to Nicole's original posting. I'm new to the site, so I'm not sure if I'm doing this right. Just wanted to say that I suffer from really bad headaches too, but until I read your message, I thought they were associated with my periods, now you got me thinking. I have IBS and am constantly constipated. My headaches are behind my eyes and usually start first thing in the morning too. Even if they go away after taking medicine, I feel exhausted and drained all day and want to go back to sleep, even if I just woke up. I also feel lethargic and my heart seems to beat faster and I feel like I have a fever and nausea. Does any of this sound familiar? I actually thought these headaches were associated with my birth control, but I'm not so sure anymore. Just got off the birth control patch to see if they in fact triggered my headaches.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Some of that sounds familiar. I wake up with a headache and blurred vision and gerenal fuzziness. It goes away right after i have a bowel mvmt. It happened this morning and every morning. If i don'thave a bowel movement, the headache stays all day. I am also very tired when this happens (if the headache stays). I also find that I am exhausted when a ot of stool builds up in me. i am going to a specialist at mt. sinai hospital this week to get help with the constipation/headache link. I'll let you know wat I find. I'm not hopeful though because the doctors I have seen have not been able to hep so far.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Nicole: Sorry for trhe delay in responding to your question. We just returned from a relaxing vacation (only one moderate headache no major C!)Answering your question, no clue, although I've not talked with my doctor specifically about this. I probably should. I get headaches mostly due to food additives and food allergies. I can't tolerate MSG, nitrates, "natural flavoring," etc. So much of today's processed foods are loaded with this stuff, so I try to stay off as much as I can. Pain is mostly dull, throbing--back of my head.When I'm constipated, tho, I often get needle-like pain behind my eyes. I've read some about "toxic" buildup in the colon, and I really think that affects me when I'm not able to go. I don't think it's "in my head" when my headaches subside after I'm finally able to have a satisfactory BM, whether by a variety of gentle "boosts" that I've used through the years or having to resort to using an enema bag.


----------



## jeanne m (Feb 9, 2004)

To: WildroseWhat do you mean by "probiatic - flora source"? Is there a particular product you use. Also, where would one obtain colloidal trace minerals which you mention. Are all these useful for bloating caused by gas? Gas is my biggest problem, but does seem very connected to constipation. Even when I have a bowel movement it is not really normal- almost like diaherea (sic). Thanks goodness, unlike others writing here I do not have headaches, but goodness knows perhaps I will one day. According to information from Mikes hypnotherapy CD'S- there seems to be a real connection between ones brain and the gut- so I dont think its surprising that some have headaches along with there IBS. Wildrose, Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Gail (Aug 17, 2004)

I have IBS-C & migraines I have just started toread about IBS & migraines could be connected,I'mnot sure about mine-they very well could be.ButDrs. don"t even know about IBS muchless both.WhenI talk to my Dr. He saids do what you have to do to get your bowels to move. He knows I have tryedever thing. Gail


----------

